# We've Come So Far!!



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I haven't been on the forum in a little while, but I wanted to share our progress since yesterday was three months since I bought Zee! He's now been out of retirement for a little over 4 months. I'm so proud of the progress he's making! And he still puts up with me as I try to improve...

Feel free to critique us as well. Enjoy!!!!!


August 26th... Our First Ride





 

October 16th... A week after we bought him





 

November 14th... About a week after we started taking him over some crossrails





 

December 11th... Jumping Lesson





 

December 12th... Psycho Clinic (sorry, this one is super long)





 

Christmas Day!!





 

December 30th Lesson


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow. What a massive improvement in such a short time! Great job! How often are you taking lessons?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow! You both have come so far in such a short time. Keep up the amazing work.I hope to see more of both of you_ _


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! Zee and I are both being taken out of retirement! I rode til I was about 20, but took 10 years off til last year when I started riding again. Zee hasn't been ridden much in the last 5-6 years, so we need a bit of practice to start getting the hang of things again. I take a 30 minute private lesson over fences once a week, and try to join a 1 hr group lesson on flatwork / dressage once a week. I'm just so happy with his progress. I know we both have a lot to improve on, but he's moving forward, starting to carry himself and balance better, and his stamina and flexibility have increased dramatically. I'm happy that my lower half is getting better! If I could sit up and turn my elbows in, I'd be happy!


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Ahh you are very lucky to be able to take 2 lessons per week. I am only able to afford lessons once every other week. :/ Color me jealous!


----------



## 71Duster (Apr 2, 2010)

I agree! You two look fantastic together!! He looks like a very happy horse


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

71Duster said:


> I agree! You two look fantastic together!! He looks like a very happy horse


Our videographer does a great job too  Zee has a very good daddy...


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Any critiques? Sorry, I know there's a lot of video!


----------



## Deema (Jan 11, 2011)

I only take lessons once a week and I've been riding for seven years. We had a girl in the stables and she had this really horrible cheeky horse, but she took over three years to fix him up into acceptable, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Zee is certainly not a problem horse by any means. He's naturally lazy, and out of shape from being a pasture puff for the last few years. It's a fine line between pushing him too hard and pushing him enough to give him a good workout. His training is excellent, maybe a bit rusty, but he can certainly teach me a lot more than I could ever teach him!!


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

You look great, and you are very lucky to have such a nice horse!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

That is pretty impressive considering the time frame. And your horse is just adorable.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Zee has given me a tremendous amount of confidence and helped me focus on regaining some of my basic skills without my fear taking over. Everyone thought I was a tad crazy when I decided to buy him because of his age, but I couldn't ask for a better partner!


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

I sold my horse when I was 18 and just started riding two years ago at 28 so I know how it is regaining the skills! You are lucky to have such a great partner!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Tamara, its sad to realize how much more difficult things are when you're older. I get so frustrated by how much longer it takes me to improve than it did when I first started riding at 10! I was riding 4' jumpers when I stopped, and now I get nervous when my instructor takes a vertical from 2' to 2'3"!! Oh how I miss the days of fearless ignorance...


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

I did hunters in high school and never did shows over 2'. I have jumped 3' but only a few times. I get scared so easily now and haven't gone over more than a cross rail, and that was a year ago when I was doing that. I am getting my new horse this week and hope to start jumping again. He jumps, I haven't jumped on him yet though. I am getting him from my trainer and she has had him for a year and a half. Here is a picture of him, that is not me on him! lol


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

I didnt get much time to watch the videos, but i have two things. 1. Push your heels down! Especially when jumping. Think that an anchor is pulling your heels to the ground. And number two is he is a little lazy when jumping, but it could have just been that day. Get him going working with his hind end more, then you'll be doing great! 
Very impressed with your improvement. Keep up the good work! Beautiful horse btw


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

You seem to be rising out of the saddle in the canter, you need to put more wieght into your feet.
Also when rising you seem to be angled very far forward... 
and like you said elbows in  I tend to have the same problem
But you to look great together and looks like there has been massive improvements


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I watched the new video and part of one of the older one (my laptop is slow to download). What I see most evident is the you two seem to know each other better. You aren't pushing him when he isn't ready, like on the wrong foot, or when he is just slightly off balanced, and he is being pretty fair about offering you some more energy. He seems really happy and at home with you and you with him. To me, that is a quality that can't really be quantified, but makes or breaks all else that is built upon it.


----------



## 71Duster (Apr 2, 2010)

In case anyone is interested...I may have a kidney up for sale since Kelly has decided that her and Zee need a new saddle! :-D


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Zee has such lovely facial markings! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

71Duster said:


> In case anyone is interested...I may have a kidney up for sale since Kelly has decided that her and Zee need a new saddle! :-D


Awww, Zee really does have the best Daddy!!! Any takers on the kidney? He really doesn't need two!


----------

